# OBS Crius Problems



## Dylan Petzer (27/10/16)

Hi there Guys,

I am sitting with a problem, i have had a OBS Crius tank for almost a year now, i think i have the wicking down to the T. BUt two days ago i started getting dry hits. I didnt change the way i wick, and i also wick exactly the same on other crius tanks with no dry hits.

Any ideas as to why?????


----------



## Anneries (27/10/16)

IF your wicking is the same as on antoher one, where you do not get dry-hits I cannot comment. 

Do you use the exact same build and power settings on both? 
Do you use the same VG/PG juice in both? 

I love the Crius V3 that is on loan from my brother, but I do find that the juice flow control is a little iffy, it feels like it closes it self sometimes. But I am sure that is not your problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dylan Petzer (27/10/16)

@Anneries Everything exactly the same!!
The build, juice, power, coils..... EVERYTHING.

Thats what i do not get, if everything is the same, why one day awesome clouds, the next day dry hits???


----------



## daniel craig (27/10/16)

Have you tried putting a new build and rewicking? Can you post a pic of your current build and wick?


----------



## JsPLAYn (27/10/16)

Dylan Petzer said:


> @Anneries Everything exactly the same!!
> The build, juice, power, coils..... EVERYTHING.
> 
> Thats what i do not get, if everything is the same, why one day awesome clouds, the next day dry hits???


That's perfectly normal. It happens . Take note that sometimes if a juice is room temp it colder it's thicker and vice versa regardless of pg/vg ratio . Then also at times u can trap a small air pocket that can cause this issue.. disassemble and reassemble.if it doesn't work .. rewick


----------



## Kalashnikov (27/10/16)

too thick cotton. 2mm of thicker cotton can be the difference between clouds and burnt hits. i cut out my crius wicking holes with a pliar so its more of a juice well than a whole. it never has issues now


----------



## Jones (28/10/16)

try changing your o-rings, if they don't seal properly you dont get enough of a vacuum and juice doesn't wick properly....... in my experience


----------



## Anneries (28/10/16)

@Dylan Petzer did you manage to figure out and resolve the issue? If you do, please share the solution here, that anyone with the problem in the future can learn from your experience.


----------



## DougP (28/10/16)

Had same problem once with cruis 
I put tank in boiling water for a bit and washed under running water and all was fine again 
It like juice wells on tank got a little clogged

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dylan Petzer (29/10/16)

Anneries said:


> @Dylan Petzer did you manage to figure out and resolve the issue? If you do, please share the solution here, that anyone with the problem in the future can learn from your experience.



@Anneries, sorry yes, was about to post the solution, i changed all the seals and no problem. When I looked at the seals seemed to have a lot of wear and tear so after we changed them no prob!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jones (29/10/16)

@Dylan Petzer

its a pleasure


----------

